# My First post



## adampatric (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi everyone ,  
 This is Adam. I am professionally a Web-designer. At present, I am staying in San Francisco currently. I find forum discussion, a very interesting stuff to do. I used to hang out with these forums during my spare time. Many topics have got a healthy discussion over here. I think it would be most enjoyable while doing discussions in this forums.And pleased to meet all the other members of this site. I love to play the X-Box.


----------



## JTM (Feb 15, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Raven (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------

